# Equity Estates?



## pwrshift (Sep 27, 2012)

I get emailings regularly from Equity Estates as they probably bought my name somewhere.  From the mailings it looks like they are doing well.  Does anyone know the 'true' story?

http://www.equityestatesfund.com/as..._Launches_the_Lone_Star_Fund-SherpaReport.pdf


----------



## AKTHUE (Dec 25, 2012)

I get their mailings, too. It is hard to believe that anyone will do well besides the sponsor. They have too much control. They spend a lot on marketing.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Dec 25, 2012)

Equity estates, exclusive estates and possibly quintess are the only viable clubs out there. I would assume that extreme caution needs to be heeded before going into any of these clubs as so many others have failed.

Equity estates has the "potential" best case as at least they share some of the upside with members vs ER or Quintess where you automatically lose 25% the day you join.


----------



## Tim9111 (Jul 24, 2013)

These interest me also. Does TUG cover this end more?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 24, 2013)

Many of these clubs have come and gone in a short time - buyer beware.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Aug 25, 2013)

luxus and rocksure are the ones that say zero debt


----------

